# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v2.06 - Lumia Boot Repair and MTKx

## gsm_bouali

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v2.06 *  * Lumia Boot Repair and MTKx  * - USB flashing improved
 MTKx: New FlashUpdate package 
 MTKx: Support for latest MT6260 products improved
 WP8x: Boot Repair now support more models 
 RM-1031: MS Lumia 532[DS]
 RM-1032: MS Lumia 532[SS]
 RM-1034: MS Lumia 532[SS]
 RM-1068: MS Lumia 435[DS LTA]
 RM-1069: MS Lumia 435[DS]
 RM-1070: MS Lumia 435[SS LTA]
 RM-1071: MS Lumia 435[SS]
 For activate new models you should download and install latest Lumia Repair Package from support! 
 - UserData operations improved
 MTKx: Forensic Mode supported for more models 
 RM-1122 (Nokia 130): PhoneBook Extraction 
 MTKx: PhoneBook extraction improved ( different firmware versions )
 MTKx: Safe "User Code Reset" now read UserCode instead of 2 step reset for Nokia 108 and Nokia 220  
 - Service operations improved
 Server SX4 activated for XG223 and BB5 (new hash only)
 Own SX4 card also supported. No limitations on models etc. 
 - NaviManager 
 New products included:
 RM-1062: MS Lumia 640XL[SS]
 RM-1063: MS Lumia 640XL[SS]
 RM-1064: MS Lumia 640XL[SS]
 RM-1065: MS Lumia 640XL[DS]
 RM-1074: MS Lumia 640[SS]
 RM-1075: MS Lumia 640[DS]
 RM-1096: MS Lumia 640XL[DS]
 RM-1099: MS Lumia 432[DS] 
 RM-1109: MS Lumia 640[SS]
 RM-1113: MS Lumia 640[SS]
 RM-1122: Nokia 130[SS]
 RM-1124: Nokia 108[SS]
 NaviManager Database updated:
 All latest WP8 and MTKx firmware included   
 - Other 
 - Ini updated and revised
 - Stuff files updated 
 - Some BugFixes and changes   
 Official Download Link:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

تبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## djoma

متشكرين اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*بارك الله فيك ياغالي*

----------

